# peugeot twin leaf rear suspension rating?



## steve00136 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi can anybody help me regarding the rear suspension on my Autosleeper Nuevo which is on a 2009 Peugeot chassis. It is plated for a max load of 3300 - other nuevo's I have been able to look under have single leaf springs each side where as mine has twin leaf springs each side. I was wondering whether this means that it is fitted with the 3500 rated rear suspension?
Any confirmation one way or other would be welcome.
Steve


----------



## Rodav (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi Steve, 
My 2009 Nuevo also has twin springs and was rated at 3300 KG
(Peugeot Boxer model 333) but had been uprated to 3500kg by SvTech before I bought it.
There are also threads on here regarding the cure for "groaning rear suspension" which I had to do this year. But I believe you will have to join to be able to search these threads.

regards
Dave


----------



## steve00136 (Nov 30, 2014)

hi Rodav thanks for the response - do you know if there were any other mods required to uprate your van from 3300 to 3500 or did SV Tech require further mods other than the twin leaf suspension. If its the single leaf spring they require air ride to be fitted.
Thanks Again
Steve


----------



## Rodav (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi Steve, as I said it was done before I bought it by the 1st owner but from reading other threads on here I suspect it was just a paperwork exercise, but if you wish call SvTech on 01772 621800 to discuss
regards
Dave


----------



## steve00136 (Nov 30, 2014)

will do thanks


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Look in the glove box for your van's build number and phone Mark at Autosleepers Service Centre. 01386 853511 He will be able to tell you which chassis it is on.

Our Nuevo was registered 1st January 2010 and SV Tech didn't want any mods unless we intended to exceed (I think it was ?) 2,000kg on the rear axle. _(Might be wrong with that figure, so don't take it as gospel.)_

Hope this helps

Dave


----------

